# Need opinions on prefabricated hunting blinds



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm looking to add one or two manufactured hunting blinds to my property for next season. I've always hunted out of hang on and ladder stands, but would like the option to have the creature comforts of an enclosed blind. I'm not interested in building one - I've build several stands over the years and they are never as good all around as a professionally manufactured one, plus my time and lack of frustration is worth more than money to me. Being from Paw Paw I'm close to Marcellus which is where the Shadow Hunter blinds are built. I see them around but have never been in one. I also see Sportsman's Condos online which look nice. Again I've never been in one. I'm looking for recommendations from my fellow hunters who have experience with a specific manufactured blind. I'm not opposed to buying from "Bill" down the road who builds 5 a year that are awesome either. I want it to be elevated, 10 foot or so, and big enough for two adult hunters. I hunt with a crossbow during archery and a gun during gun season, so it needs to be friendly to those two weapons. Any recommendations?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Diamond buck blinds made in Pinconning MI are very nice. They are well contructed and very functional. Check out their website. They are currently shut down but I heard they are reopening under a new name. I did see 3 in their parking lot yeasterday when I went by. You might be able to get a deal on them.


----------



## jdub (Feb 27, 2007)

Menards has had a good sale on the Maverick 5 shooter, PVC, vertical and horizontal windows all around, 20 year warranty. You just have to buy or build a platform. I have't hunted to of it yet because we just got it but for the price it seems like its going to be great.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Shadow Hunter blinds are really nice. I don't have experience with other pre-fab blinds, but the shadow hunter we have is super functional, super comfortable and durable. They are expensive compared to buying a pre built wooden box blind though. You can get nice pre built wooden 6x6 box blinds for $500 or so, a comparable shadow hunter is more like $1300.00. If you decide to buy a wooden blind, get a metal roof. Metal roofs make them last a lot longer.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

This only weighs 88lbs. Wife handed me up each section, very easy & safe to put together. Elevated 8ft.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> This only weighs 88lbs. Wife handed me up each section, very easy & safe to put together. Elevated 8ft.
> View attachment 200129
> View attachment 200130


nice looking blind!


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

For 1,300 I can custom your blind.... doors, windows, shelves, magazine rack for porn........ Maybe I am in the wrong business?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Midalake said:


> For 1,300 I can custom your blind.... doors, windows, shelves, magazine rack for porn........ Maybe I am in the wrong business?


Out of non-wood products that won't rot? Nice.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Midalake said:


> For 1,300 I can custom your blind.... doors, windows, shelves, magazine rack for porn........ Maybe I am in the wrong business?


Unfortunately it today's society, you might want to check on what liability insurance premiums are going to run you before you toss out a quote.

Not saying this to be snarky either. I actually thought about building blinds last year after I had several guys request one after seeing the blinds I built for my family. My blinds are nicely finished off, elevated, and the best part is that they are mobile too boot! I've got about $300 in material in each one and could build five of them at a time and have about 10 hours into each one, including chasing down material. Thinking I could easily get $1000 per blind after seeing what the manufactured ones are going for at places like Jay's and Bass Pro. I was going to make some coin!

Then, upon some very good advice from a person in the boat manufacturing world, I checked on insurance for a LLC to manufacture "hunting blinds". I now understand why these things are so expensive!


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Cash business....you are selling a "ground blind"........they air it....so be it.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Midalake said:


> Cash business....you are selling a "ground blind"........they air it....so be it.



There was a time in my life that I wouldn't have even thought twice about doing that. Now however I actually have a positive net worth and after seeing some of the legal issues many of my friends have gone through over doing cash "handyman projects" for people and the just stupid lawsuits in the boat manufacturing industry, I guess i just see it a little bit differently these days.

If stuff like that doesn't bother you, then go for it! I am one of those guys though that just doesn't like having to even worry about it. If I can't make money doing it legally, I'll just move on to something else instead.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

How rugged is that Cabelas blind? Think it will hold together for awhile?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't own a really nice blind, but if I were to get one I'd go with a Shadow Hunter or the brand Winke uses (can't remember the name) on the MW program.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> How rugged is that Cabelas blind? Think it will hold together for awhile?


Ive had this blind for almost 3 years, still the same as the day i bought it. Im sure u can find better quality but the price will triple if not quadruple


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

jatc said:


> Unfortunately it today's society, you might want to check on what liability insurance premiums are going to run you before you toss out a quote.
> 
> Not saying this to be snarky either. I actually thought about building blinds last year after I had several guys request one after seeing the blinds I built for my family. My blinds are nicely finished off, elevated, and the best part is that they are mobile too boot! I've got about $300 in material in each one and could build five of them at a time and have about 10 hours into each one, including chasing down material. Thinking I could easily get $1000 per blind after seeing what the manufactured ones are going for at places like Jay's and Bass Pro. I was going to make some coin!
> 
> Then, upon some very good advice from a person in the boat manufacturing world, I checked on insurance for a LLC to manufacture "hunting blinds". I now understand why these things are so expensive!


Ya because I have a giant porn collection and if it falls on the shelf and hits me I taking everything you got!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Don't own a really nice blind, but if I were to get one I'd go with a Shadow Hunter or the brand Winke uses (can't remember the name) on the MW program.


Red neck blinds


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> Don't own a really nice blind, but if I were to get one I'd go with a Shadow Hunter or the brand Winke uses (can't remember the name) on the MW program.


Winke uses the ******* blinds - very nice as well. (edit: I see wandering arrows beat me to it)

How do these blinds handle the occasional dead ash falling on them? Might not be the best for a heavily wooded application?


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

I've built (4) tower blinds on my place and get a little better with each one.
Roughly $600 to 800 in them for all of the materials, hardware, windows, etc.? If I had to charge labor too, no way could I sell you one for $1300. That's not a bad price.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Shadow hunter or diamond buck are both nice blinds. Jays Sporting Goods in Clare had Shadow, duckblind, and ******* blinds. My guess is there low on inventory now but you could call them and ask when they will receive stock and make one trip and look at the competition at once. I personally liked the diamondbuck. The screen printing is awesome and you can pick your background to blend into it. They also can be purchased with the compound angle brackets for use with 4x4 for elevated as same with the shadow hunter.
http://diamondbuck.com


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Just called 2 ******* dealers. The Buck Palace 6x6 with 10' platform $3,199.00 plus tax, can pickup in Kalamazoo or will have to pay to have shipped.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

sniper said:


> Here you go..Rubbermaid Lawnmower shed from Lowe's. $300-$400 end of the year sale..No maintenance ever..


Good going. Don't limit yourself to buying at Cabelas.
But if it was marketed to hunters it would be a butt load more, especially for rubber.

They cost so much cause people will pay it, it is niche market.

Just googled porta johns $200-$250, and some high end ones. Why so cheap? Economy of scale, they make tons of them. What is the difference?


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...207853000000&gclid=CKTll_vbgsoCFQ-RaQodqqkL7Q


This is pretty interesting, because it says snap together. Little pricey at $500, $680 cabelas. But not more then I might pay, after debating with myself for months. Though pop ups are cheap too.

Same thing, $180 more cabelas. Don't get me wrong I buy lots of stuff from them, but you have to keep an eye on them. 
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...type=product&MDK=dynbanP_SLb&MDC=cat104424480


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Rounder said:


> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...207853000000&gclid=CKTll_vbgsoCFQ-RaQodqqkL7Q
> 
> 
> This is pretty interesting, because it says snap together. Little pricey at $500, $680 cabelas. But not more then I might pay, after debating with myself for months. Though pop ups are cheap too.
> ...


SG says 4' x 4'. Cabela's model says 4' x 6'. Still pricey for that extra 2'. Both lightweight enough to self install on a platform...that's good.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd like to build something I could either pull on trailer behind side by side or in.trailer hitch Maybe in the back like camper. If you could get truck to the spot, more possibilities.

Be cool to build something in the bed of truck. But I am sure BS laws would prevent you. Not like you are hunting from a vehicle, just the bed. But I suspect DNR would get a hard on if they found you.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

sniper said:


> Here you go..Rubbermaid Lawnmower shed from Lowe's. $300-$400 end of the year sale..No maintenance ever. Build a stand (or not) to bolt it on and your in biz....Took me about 8 hrs for this whole set up..Carpet on the floor and walls for noise and a comfy chair..Bam your hunting!..


Did it come with windows or did u have to cut them in?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Oger said:


> Did it come with windows or did u have to cut them in?


O I cut the windows (plexiglass) in myself...I used a metabo cut saw but a saw zall or circ saw would work to..The shed snaps together with connecting clips...Not to bad..My Dad and I lifted the shed off my pick up truck and on to the platform..Tractor with a FEL would work also..


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Any chance u may have closer picks of how u did the windows?


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

http://www.terrainoutdoor.com can transport and completely assemble the range with 1 person in about an hour. plus made in muskegon. underr $500. plastic doesnt rot or rust. plenty of room to shoot a bow standing or sitting. tinted fold down windows are awesome.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

StStutz said:


> http://www.terrainoutdoor.com can transport and completely assemble the range with 1 person in about an hour. plus made in muskegon. underr $500. plastic doesnt rot or rust. plenty of room to shoot a bow standing or sitting. tinted fold down windows are awesome.


For under $ 500 THATS A NICE BLIND


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Wandering arrows said:


> For under $ 500 THATS A NICE BLIND


That's the same one on sale now at Menards.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a nice blind. How much for the 6x6?


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

giver108 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with those 4'x4' plastic blinds that are sold at Menards? I believe they are a Guidesman 80011. With the 11% rebate you can buy one for about $335.


I bought one this year. 91 lbs, so very portable, which is what i needed. I have 2 elevated shacks that i built but wanted something i could move year to year to try new spots on my property. Put it on top of a 10ft Big Game metal platform. Total weight is approx. 225lbs. It's small but has a bigger door that u can fit an office chair through. Easy to assemble and place on top of a platform. Windows are tinted and hinge down, which i prefer. It's loud, as i expected plastic to be, but overall a good blind for the money. I can't move my other blinds around, but this one is definately portable. Thinking about welding some brackets onto the Big Game platform, attaching some wheels, then I would be able to drop the whole assembly and push or pull it to the next location.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

How does it attach to the platform


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Each wall has a 2 inch flange along the bottom with 2 pre-drilled holes. I used bolts, nuts, and washers to attach it to the top of the platform. The big game platform has a trap door, but i just built a wood ladder and enter through the blind door, and placed plywood and carpet on the floor. The blind has no floor other than the flange.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok thsnk you


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a couple pics of the menards blind on the Big Game platform. Blends in really well, except for my ladder


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

12Point said:


> Blends in really well, except for my ladder


A can of camo Rustoleum will take care of that problem very nicely.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

StStutz said:


> http://www.terrainoutdoor.com can transport and completely assemble the range with 1 person in about an hour. plus made in muskegon. underr $500. plastic doesnt rot or rust. plenty of room to shoot a bow standing or sitting. tinted fold down windows are awesome.


The Edge looks like cool. Be nice to be able to have a full blind you could transport. $500 is top end of my price range, and that takes me awhile to talk myself into spending. Could buy a gun.

There must be a market for expensie ones, but I see tons of cheap pop us and ladder stands too. I would think if you coul market a $350-500 blind they would sell.

After that I tell myself I can build it cheaper, whether I can or not.

Similar at Menards #332 without shipping. Not sure if it dissassembles though.
https://www.menards.com/main/p-1444424094431-c-13885.htm?tid=-5921570345645291743


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

12Point said:


> Here's a couple pics of the menards blind on the Big Game platform. Blends in really well, except for my ladder


Going to have to think about something like this next year.

Though I do like how my big heavy one is boig and heavy in the wind. Trees falling, still standing. I had a tree fall on stand with me in it this year. Would hate to get out opening day and not have a place.

Though my goal is to have more places.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Some of these blinds are awesome but I think a lot of the price goes into sponsors and advertising. They seem to be pricing themselves out of the average hunters price range


----------

